

Ask HN: We've been selected for the Web Summit ALPHA programme - is it worth it? - csclark

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.websummit.net&#x2F;startups&#x2F;alpha&#x2F;index.html<p>Hi all,<p>Out startup has been selected for the ALPHA benefit at the Web Summit Conference in Dublin this October.<p>We still have to cover the ticket price (495 Euros each) + travel &amp; accommodation, though the exhibition stand is free.<p>I was wondering if anyone else here has attended the Web Summit, or participated in the Alpha programme, and if it would be worth our while?<p>Or are the organisers just randomly selecting startups to build up ticket numbers?
======
gee_totes
Their web site looks suspiciously like the F.ounders conference web site,
which I was "randomly" selected to go to (to build up ticket numbers).

500 Euros is a lot; I would do the math on how much it would cost to send
people vs. how much runway that 500 Euros/person will provide in the future.

------
jp1989
A lot of key people attending - so it's probably still worth going to if
you're looking to pitch and network.

------
mbesto
I'm curious as well. Seems like good exposure.

